
Ask HN: How many tech companies are using JavaScript for their whole stack? - desmondmcnamee
I’m currently building a mobile app and the entire stack is Javascript&#x2F;Typescript. React-Native FE with a node backend. It’s nothing fancy just a simple API that sits in front of a Postgres DB. So far it’s going amazing. Since I’m constantly switching between BE and FE having them both in the same language saves my brain from a massive context switch.<p>I’m just wondering if it’s all too good to be true and I’ll eventually hit some bottleneck where the JS solutions doesn’t scale. Would love to hear what other people’s experiences are.<p>If you’re interested here’s a shameless plug of what I’m working on: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hevyapp.com
======
yala86
My company’s stack is a node.js API with a web app that’s a combination of
next.js and a single page React app. Our scale isn’t massive either (~50k
active users) but since the entire thing is written in Javascript it means all
our engineers can work on all parts of the app. It’s kind of like how some
airline companies only buy one type of plane so all their pilots can fly all
their planes.

Haven’t experienced any “bottlenecks” but again we aren’t at huge scale or
anything and we don’t have any heavy blocking computations where the single
Javascript thread would be a problem.

~~~
desmondmcnamee
Cool yea we'll need a web app soon and i think going with Next.js and React
will be a no brainer. I'm really interested in companies that do this at scale
though. What's the downside? Why doesn't everyone do it?

